# Edge report 5/11



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Ran offshore and did well on the mingos and a few others.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man! That boat!!!
I looked and looked, and looked for a 18-21 Sailfish. I finally gave up and bought something else. 

So, where are the fish pics? Until I see fish pics, I have to assume that she was hung in the anchor rope... ;-)


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

There in the two attachments. Don't know why they didn't post.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the edge fix, I miss going out there. Boat is ready, weather needs to cooperate.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

How far out is the Edge?
And how deep?

I always hear people talking about it, but I know nothing of it. But then again, I dont fish the P'cola area. I fish a couple hours further East. But P'cola IS closer to where I live....


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

It's about 25 miles south and you fish a drop off from 170 to 210.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! That's a pretty big lion fish.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice ! That's a pretty big lion fish.


Sorry for the dumb question but are lion fish any good to eat ?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I find the meat resemble in taste to that of a scamp.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Aren't they poisonous?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Dmoney said:


> Aren't they poisonous?


No, venomous.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Now that is "very interesting" .... So we can eat them but we can't let them eat us???!! Cool!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You can eat them but don't get stuck by their spines. If you do, hot water or piss dulls the venom.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks Lastcast. Sounds kinda like a jellyfish. I'm glad to know they are edible. There is great concern because they are an invasive species with no natural enemies except man. I know they pay a bounty for them in places.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

O-SEA-D, nice haul! I've been wanting to get back out there for awhile! Did you have any baits out on top? Should have been able to pick up a king or maybe mahi or wahoo (depending on the water).



Dmoney said:


> Thanks Lastcast. Sounds kinda like a jellyfish. I'm glad to know they are edible. There is great concern because they are an invasive species with no natural enemies except man. I know they pay a bounty for them in places.


Very edible- and although probably not impressive as flavors go, a nice fish to eat! Wish there were an easier way to harvest them. Heck of a lot better than tilapia! Lol

NoMoSurf- probably depends on where you put out of- I think that's 25 miles from Pensacola Pass, or about 30nm from Perdido Pass, AL.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great layout pic of some nice Mingo. And the last PNJ article said ya can't catch them by rod/real. "A" Team has been catching them on the Edge Bottom on a regular basis along with the MONGOs. Tks for the post :thumbup:


----------



## myths (May 8, 2011)

do you have any cords for the edge ive tried to find it went out 30+ miles never found a drop off XD


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Got to one of the local dive shops web site and you'll find all the coordinates you'll need to get started. Once you find the drop off, it runs from east to west you can zig zag along it marking all kinds of waypoints.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> O-SEA-D, nice haul! I've been wanting to get back out there for awhile! Did you have any baits out on top? Should have been able to pick up a king or maybe mahi or wahoo (depending on the water).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did free line a cigar for awhile but no takers.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> How far out is the Edge?
> And how deep?
> 
> I always hear people talking about it, but I know nothing of it. But then again, I dont fish the P'cola area. I fish a couple hours further East. But P'cola IS closer to where I live....


It is pretty clearly visible on Google Earth if you have the view of the ocean bottom toggled on. There is a clear ledge as the bottom drops off.

29.926839°
-87.175195°

That's close to the East end, look to the SW on Google Earth.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Location, Location, Location....*



myths said:


> do you have any cords for the edge ive tried to find it went out 30+ miles never found a drop off XD


Yea, if you went 30 miles from Pensacola Pass, you missed it. Its only about 25.4 nm at about 171⁰ south. 
There is a couple other threads with some coordinates here somewhere, but I'll make it easy for you.... Here is one of my numbers. N 29 54.817, W 087 12.428. Its not like a huge drop- like a cliff. But a modest 20' or so, depending on where you are on it.
Run up and down the edge marking it on your chartplotter- it will come in handy next time you go looking for it- or when you want to do a drift when the current is right.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like we were working on the same info at the same time fred.... LOL

NoMoSurf- ^^^ Almost 25.5 nm southish from Pcola, and its just shy of about 200ft deep there (or so).


----------

